# Solved: Changing Location For 'select Users Or Groups'



## adamrc (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a small network I am running here using Windows Server 2003 Standard. I have Active Directory all set up and I am having problems choosing users or groups on shared folders on the Client machines running XP. I can log into the domain on the Win XP machine just fine, but when I want to share a folder or file on the XP machine, I cannot select users or groups from the local domain. It only allows me to select users on my local machine. Pressing the location button also shows only the local computer.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

You probably have to be an admin to share this out (depending on group policy). You are going to file\properties\security\add.??..If you can get there then click advanced then check the object types and click "find now"...you should see groups and users to share the file with.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What is the point of having a File server with Active Directory, if you are going to use shared folders on the Workstations.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Excellent point. I was curious about that too. File Servers are to house all the data in one central location making it easily accessible to users.


----------



## adamrc (Mar 30, 2005)

Squashman said:


> What is the point of having a File server with Active Directory, if you are going to use shared folders on the Workstations.


Mainly the reason I want Active Directory is because I want to be able to able to share folders from other computers on my network without having to add all the same users/passwords on all the computers on my network. I already have admin rights on my account but still cannot access the domain users when I want to give permissions on shared files on my client pc's.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Check your DNS. 10 to 1 says your DNS is screwed up somewhere.

From one of your PC's get your Machine name (either of a server or some PC) then on the PC having problems open up a command prompt (start/run/cmd/enter) and type in - ping Machine name

You should see -
Pinging Machine name.Domain [X.X.X.X] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply time does not matter! If you do the ping Machine name and you only see Machine name [X.X.X.X] with 32 bytes of data: (Notice No Domain was listed)

Then you will know your DNS is not working as it should. Do you notice a slow login time when initially logging onto any of these machines with a new ID that is standardly not the one used? That or slow response times adding them to the domain?

Active Directory is VERY related to DNS and if you have a DNS problem then that can cause what your indicating.

IF your SURE you have DNS configured correctly on your Domain then make sure your clients have the DNS to the DNS server in their IPConfiguration. If the clients are getting IP's via DHCP make sure your DHCP information is updated to give out the DNS of your DNS server first.


----------



## adamrc (Mar 30, 2005)

I looked into DNS in which StumpedTechy thought the problem may be and he was right. I fixed my DNS addresses and now it works properly. Thanks


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Glad to see your AD is now working for you. You may notice a few other perks now that DNS is working as it should as well. Feel free to mark this solved.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

adamrc said:


> Mainly the reason I want Active Directory is because I want to be able to able to share folders from other computers on my network without having to add all the same users/passwords on all the computers on my network. I already have admin rights on my account but still cannot access the domain users when I want to give permissions on shared files on my client pc's.


Why not put everything on the file server and map drive letters thru a login script. You are creating way too much work for yourself. The point of a file server is to have a centralized location of all your files. Makes it much easier to do backups as well.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Am I missing where he said he wanted a centralized file server? While I agree and love them myself not everyone has an ability to pay for a dedicated spot to house all of the information and to back it up. Ideally I would say make it raid configured with daily backup to tape on its own PC with shares for anyone who wants to access but to me it sounds like he just wants to allow some users to use folders on other PC's in his domain?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Unless he has over a thousand users authenticating to the network, I see no reason why he cant use the Server for authentication and file serving. I just want to know why he is not using the server as a file server as well? That is all I ask. Just a simple explanation.


----------

